# Spiel im Hinterbau des commencal suprem dh



## mex racer (23. Februar 2011)

Wollt nur mal wissen ob ihr diese problem habt.
 Mein erste suprem dh von 2009 musste ich neue unterlagscheiben fertigen um das Spiel aus dem Hinterbau zubekommen. 
Beim meinem austausch Rahmen habe ich Spiel im Hauptlager diese habe ich mit zusatlichen Unterlagscheiben beseitgt. Muss es nur im Betrieb testen.

saludos 
stephan


----------



## Josh BLENDER (23. Februar 2011)

Saludos Stephan,
hatte damals auch etwas Spiel im Hinterbau von meinem Supreme.
Bei mir war es die Hauptlagerhülse. Da war wohl Dreck drin und hat auf der Außenseite der Hülse, eine Kerbe reingeschliffen. Sah aus, als wäre da jemand mit nem Rohrschneider langgegangen. Hülse getauscht, Spiel weg.
Schau Dir Deine Hülse mal an.
Gruß,
Josh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr.A (26. März 2011)

generell sollte man Unterlagscheiben unter all die schwarzen AluSpacer an den Achsbolzen legen.Die Schrauben quetschten sich sonst durchs Alu durch, und man hat Spiel.


----------



## juchhae (16. Juni 2011)

Cheers, wollte auch eben lagerwechseln und hab so einigen Verschleiß an den Hülsen gesehen, wo bekommt man denn die Dinger???

danke!!!


----------



## Apeman (16. April 2012)

hab das gleiche problem mit dem spiel im hinterbau. bei mir scheint es aber die bolzen in der dämpferaufnahme zu sein oder in der umlenkung. kennt sich da wer aus?


----------



## DerEmrich (3. Juni 2012)

Dasselbe Problem bei mir, isn 2011er V2. 
Spiel im Hinterbau, leider nicht zu wenig... Werds die Tage mal aufmachen und schaun was da im argen ist. Bekommt man denn die Hülsen irgendwo zum nachkaufen?


----------



## DerEmrich (7. August 2012)

Problem gelöst.
Zumindest kurzfristig...

Ich war am WE in Winterberg und habe mir nach ein paar Abfahrten mal das Lagerspiel im Hinterbau genauer angesehen.
Bei mir kommt es durch die Buchse am Dämpfer, der untere auf die Umlenkung. 
Ich hab dann spaßeshalber mal panzertape durch den dämpfer gezogen und die hülse durchgeschlagen. 
Siehe da, Lagerspiel weg.
Auch noch nach weitern 5 Abfahrten hab ich derzeit keine Probleme.
Dass Panzertape langfristig natürlich keine Möglichkeit ist muss ich keinem erzählen...
Allerdings bekommt man beim Gas Wasser ******* Handwerker um die Ecke Kupferfolie. 
Kupfer eben extrem dünn, der dann einfach auf die buchse gewickelt wird.
Ich bin sicher das funktioniert, sobald meine Panzertape Lösung Schwäche zeigt werde ich das ausprobieren und berichten.


----------

